# Anyone using Tesla ****pit?



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks pretty good.

https://beta.tesla****pit.com/

Unlike teslafi they have an app, which is nice. Also, it seems like it's free.

I'm always nervous about using my account and password with these 3rd party sites.

Anyone using it or have thoughts on if it's safe to use?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I may try it but I’ll use a token to connect. I don’t give out my password.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> I may try it but I'll use a token to connect. I don't give out my password.


Can you recommend a safe token generator?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Go to npmjs.com and install nix. Then open Terminal (I'm on a Mac) and execute npx generate-tesla-token. It will generate a token.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I finally got in. So far it is very slow. That makes it a pain to roam around the app.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> https://beta.tesla****pit.com/
> 
> ...


maybe this is an unjustified criticism, but they misspell Supercharge/Supercharging/Supercharger as two words instead of one. dumb things like that make me question their quality & attention to detail. Using a login token or not, if they mess up something as well known as it being a Supercharger not a Super Charger, what else are they not doing properly?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Programmers often misspell things. They are concentrating on the code required to get things to work and less on appearance, which is often done quickly. They often rely on others to proof spelling and appearance. 

Since it's not fixed here, that tells me that possibly it's a small team OR English isn't their primary language.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Go to npmjs.com and install nix. Then open Terminal (I'm on a Mac) and execute npx generate-tesla-token. It will generate a token.


I'm using a pc does this only work on a Mac? It's there a site you can point me to that walks me thru this? I'm not sure i know enough to move forward with your instruction


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Programmers often misspell things. They are concentrating on the code required to get things to work and less on appearance, which is often done quickly. They often rely on others to proof spelling and appearance.
> 
> Since it's not fixed here, that tells me that possibly it's a small team OR English isn't their primary language.


Yes and no, I'm a programmer and attention to detail is extremely important to me. If you miss or add a single character in the wrong place it can break your code, so I would say typing and spelling is key.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> I'm using a pc does this only work on a Mac? It's there a site you can point me to that walks me thru this? I'm not sure i know enough to move forward with your instruction


npm works on Windows but the installation is a little more annoying.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

babula said:


> Yes and no, I'm a programmer and attention to detail is extremely important to me. If you miss or add a single character in the wrong place it can break your code, so I would say typing and spelling is key.


We're not talking about code being misspelled here. We're talking about the interface. I've been programming almost 40 years. It's very important to me too, but as a web programmer, I've seen a lot of garbage online.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> We're not talking about code being misspelled here. We're talking about the interface. I've been programming almost 40 years. It's very important to me too, but as a web programmer, I've seen a lot of garbage online.


True it's possible they directly dropped some copy they received or something. I was thinking it's probably a small team that created this so I would expect more attention to detail.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

babula said:


> npm works on Windows but the installation is a little more annoying.


Figured it out! Thanks all!


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> Figured it out! Thanks all!


And I am on a MAC and can't figure it out. I do not know how (or where) to install NIX.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Toadmanor said:


> And I am on a MAC and can't figure it out. I do not know how (or where) to install NIX.


I don't have a Mac but what I can tell you is I opened up terminal and on the line I litterallly typed 'npx generate-tesla-token' and it installed something....likely nix and then I entered my login and password and that was it. Hope that works for you.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> I don't have a Mac but what I can tell you is I opened up terminal and on the line I litterallly typed 'npx generate-tesla-token' and it installed something....likely nix and then I entered my login and password and that was it. Hope that works for you.


@Maynerd When I try that I receive the following: -bash: npx: command not found


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Toadmanor said:


> @Maynerd When I try that I receive the following: -bash: npx: command not found


You need to install something like Homebrew to install packages like Node.js.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I think this service is creating some serious vampire drain.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I have been using STATS for Tesla for a few months now and they have really improved it a lot. Gives a lot of useful data and doesn't connect to the car as much. Also has Siri Shortcuts enabled now.


----------

